# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Posting Greek Characters.

## Kaminari

I should have thought to do this earlier, but overlooked it. Apologies.

To post Greek Characters is easy, but it won't give dierisis.

{font=Symbol}{size=4}replace the "{}" with "[]" to get Greek Characters in this space.{/size}{/font}

Points to remember: 
. The Apple "symbol" is nothing like Microsoft "Symbol." That upper case S is mandatory.
. {size=~} isn't necessary, but the Symbol font is smaller than normal.
. Shift V =V
. Q = qQ
. C = cC
. H = hH
. F = fF
I can't think of any others that might cause a problem, just use the first letter of the name of the Greek letter. (a for alpha, etc and so forth.)

----------


## Mars Man

Good Monday Morning Kaminari san, 

Thanks for the info. I think I'll give it a try, although it does look as though it could be a little, at least, time consuming. The Society of Biblical Literature has offers in the software, and of course I just haven't got around to purchasing it since actually I have never had much reason to use on the PC. 

Anyway, I will try this, since I know that it could be useful to use the actual Greek words from time to time. I would still suggest, however, that transliteration would best be given for those who cannot read so well, or who cannot afford to take the time to read the Greek words. 

Thanks a lot for your information !! See you !!  :Wavey:

----------

